# North Florida



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the landblind

4,5,8,10,13,18,19,25,26,28,30,31,33,34,35,36,37,38,43,45,47,49,50,51,54,56,58,59,61

29 Total


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Way to go Becky and that great Q All age golden.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Woo hoo, way to go Becky and Mosby!!!!!


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Fantastic news!! Congratulations to Becky and my fluffy nephew Mosby!!!


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

Yeah Miss Becky and Mosby. You have worked hard for this.


----------



## C Torinus (Jun 19, 2010)

Well? Becky, what did Mosby do? No report. Whatever, it must have been good. Bully, bully. from Kine


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Mosby got 2nd in the Q. He and Becki worked very hard and had a great trial. No doubt one my favorite FT moments to date.


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Q placements 
1st-9 Hayes
2nd-15 Mills
3rd-1
4th-14 Marks
RJ-8 Talley
Jam-16


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

bjoiner said:


> Q placements
> 1st-9 Hayes
> 2nd-15 Mills
> 3rd-1
> ...


atta girl way to go Lips w/Lanse


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Congrats to Charlie & Yvonne on PJ's Qual win as well, Derby List and now QAA at 26 months, not too shabby.


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Wow! Congrats Miss Becky and Mosby!! 
I like it when good things happen to good people!!


----------



## Squirm88 (Oct 30, 2008)

Congrats Becky!


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Yay Becky and Mosby!! Congratulations!!


----------



## C Torinus (Jun 19, 2010)

Yay, Becky! always happy to see a "golden team" do well. Congratulations.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the last series

5,8,19,26,28,34,36,45,49,51,54,56

12 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the landblind 

2,4,5,6,9,10,17,18,20,23,25,26,31,32,43

15 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the waterblind

2,4,5,9,10,17,18,20,23,31,32

11 total


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

bjoiner said:


> Mosby got 2nd in the Q. He and Becki worked very hard and had a great trial. No doubt one my favorite FT moments to date.


way to go Mosby and Becky


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

*Ditto this!!*



cakaiser said:


> wow! Congrats miss becky and mosby!!
> *I like it when good things happen to good people!!*


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Becky,

I'm late with my congratulations to you and Mosby on your Qualifying 2nd, but feel certain it will not be the last of the congratulations! What a thrill! 

rita


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st-#2 Stevie O/H Ken Neil (New AFC & Qual for Natl Am)
2nd-#17 Bug O/H Margot Brown (Qual for Natl Am)
3rd-#18 Gator O/H Dottie Wattleworth
4th-#10 Mick O/H Judy Rasmuson
RJ-#5 Gizmo O/H Bruce Hall

JAMS- 20,23, 31

Congrats to All !!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Results

1st-#28 Gizmo O/H Bruce Hall (Qual for Natl Open)
2nd-#45 Keyta H/Wayne Curtis O/Jim O'Neill
3rd-#54 Jerry Lee H/Ray Voigt O/ Mac & Lynne DuBose
4th-#36 Stan H/Wayne Curtis O/Dick Weiss

RJ-#34
JAMS- 49,51,56
Congrats to All !!


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Congratulations to all. It was a very difficult first series (that's all I saw... ha ha) Special congrats to Dottie and Gator. I get a thump in my heart for that one.


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Kenny, Congratulations on the WIN and qualifying for the 2015 National AM with AFC "Stevie!" What an exciting weekend!

rita


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS, Margot, on your AM 2nd with Hardscrabble's Seaside Shutterbug! This qualified Bug and Margot for the 2015 National AM! Three years old and on a roll! 

What a tough field of excellent competitors! Congratulations to all!

rita


----------



## kenneil (Nov 18, 2007)

North Florida Retriever Club trial this weekend was probably the first field trial every conducted in two states! Florida and Georgia!! The Open, Derby and Qual stakes on Dick Johnsons "Mallard Hill" in Miccosukee, Fl and the Amateur on Kathy Fulsom's "Milestone Plantation" in Metcalfe, Ga. Great weather, great judges, Beautiful Properties, WOW tests and fun for all. Thanks to Jeff Talley, Valerie Marks and all the club members who worked so hard make the weekend so enjoyable for all.

Distance between properties was 13 FAST miles!


----------



## Tom D (Jan 3, 2003)

congratulation Bruce and Gizmo !!!!!!

Love that dog.....


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Rainmaker said:


> Congrats to Charlie & Yvonne on PJ's Qual win as well, Derby List and now QAA at 26 months, not too shabby.


They looked GREAT!!!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Brenda said:


> Open Results
> 
> 1st-#28 Gizmo O/H Bruce Hall (Qual for Natl Open)
> 2nd-#45 Keyta H/Wayne Curtis O/Jim O'Neill
> ...


A pretty darn good weekend for the crew from Americus! A huge congratulations to Bruce, Gizmo and the Fox Hollow team!!!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Brenda said:


> Amateur Results
> 
> 1st-#2 Stevie O/H Ken Neil (New AFC & Qual for Natl Am)
> 2nd-#17 Bug O/H Margot Brown (Qual for Natl Am)
> ...


Amen to that!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Frank Jones said:


> Becky,
> 
> I'm late with my congratulations to you and Mosby on your Qualifying 2nd, but feel certain it will not be the last of the congratulations! What a thrill!
> 
> rita


Thank you! I had the thrill of watching Clooney win last weekend. What a nice nice boy.


----------



## aabraham (Dec 18, 2004)

Congrats to Bruce and Ken on your wins.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Congrats, Mr. Bruce and Mr. Ken on your wins!!!!


----------



## Coal Delivery (Jan 29, 2013)

Congratulations to the Barstow's on their first place Derby win with Betty's sister, Tazlina of the North!!


----------

